# How to find existing Hawaii info on TUG



## admin (Apr 11, 2005)

We have tons of information about Hawaii already online here at TUG for your use.  Before you request other TUGgers to take up their valuable time by typing answers to questions that may have been asked a hundered times before (like "What should I do in Maui?"), why not do them the courtesy of checking the information they have ALREADY provided?

*Hawaii Information on the bbs:*

To find what is already on the bbs, you can



Use the bbs *search* facilities - just click on the _Search_ link in the blue navigation bar at the top of the page.  Or to only search in the Hawaii forum, click on the _Search this Forum_ link on the forum home page, at the right above the forum topic list.
Scroll down through all the topics currently on the bbs.
The Hawaii forum on our former bulletin board is still available for reference, as are the Hawaii   archives on that board.
*TUG Hawaii information sources outside the bbs:*

Available to TUG Members only:

Hawaii Resort Reviews (scroll down to Hawaii section)

Hawaii Tips, FAQ (frequently asked questions), and Dining Guides

Hawaii Resort Ratings
Available to everybody:

For Sale ads
For Rent ads
Want to Buy ads
Want to Rent ads
Direct Exchange ads
Potential Direct Exchange
[Updated 22 Jan, 2006 - Makai Guy]


----------

